# Piano - 4 hands and cello?



## saladino (Oct 10, 2009)

Does anybody know of any pieces of music for 4 hands (2 people at one piano) & cello? I believe Saint-Saens has one, but I could not find the music anywhere to get. Could someone send me a pdf if they have it, or does anyone know any other pieces for this ensemble? Thanks,

- saladino


----------

